# how long to keep going to work?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

In a society collapse situation how long do you think it would be before you stopped going to work? Also would you try and notify them of your choice or just stop showing up?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> In a society collapse situation how long do you think it would be before you stopped going to work? Also would you try and notify them of your choice or just stop showing up?


If communications are still operating, then I'd still be working.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, my shop is in a fenced in area, with tools and lumber. 
If it all went to heck, we would still try and secure the place, not to keep working, but to have a safe gathering point. Of course, familyfirst, and my current location would need me there.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd probably be gone the first day if SHTF.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No definite answer on this one.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

You must stay home to defend it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

In a collapse i would fortify home. With no electric we would quickly not have essential services like police and ambulance. So home would need to be secured. If we still had electricity and the office was still open and they were still paying me then i would go to work. Its hard to know what would happen and how fast things would get organized again.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this is a totally unanswerable question for the masses - it's all on a personal level .... the only part concerns notice - you secure your return for the future .... the SHTF might blow over fairly quik and it's back to normal life again .... in giving notice - maintain OPSEC - don't be the chicken with the head cut off ....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Show me the money!! (500 internet points for the movie)
Am I going to be able to be paid? Will paper money be useful? Those are two big questions. 
If both answers are yes, then I will continue to work and watch what is unfolding very carefully.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Easy answer for me,
first I am retired, i have worked for myself for the last 30+ years along with being on the local PD.
I still operate my business part time, I work out of my shop at home.

Under any work conditions, your decision would have to be based on your personal convictions, balanced with your families safety.
The termination point would be based on the type of disaster, natural or man made, how fast it is moving twards you.
There are obvious situations where you stop now, no need to inform employer, they will be facing their own problems.
You need to have the best intel available to base your decision on.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Jerry McGuire.

As a Police Officer I would go to work just like I always do. It will be my job to ensure there is no WROL. Somebody has to protect folks from the traveling hoards of marauders I keep hearing about.

Give me my 500 points Mish.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

About 5 years ago for me. Got sick and F'in tired of kissing some #$%$# for a buck. Take your strongest ability and start your own business. You will never regret it.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Chipper said:


> About 5 years ago for me. Got sick and F'in tired of kissing some #$%$# for a buck. Take your strongest ability and start your own business. You will never regret it.


My strongest ability is that I have no strongest ability. Looks like I'm screwed.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Jerry McGuire.
> 
> As a Police Officer I would go to work just like I always do. It will be my job to ensure there is no WROL. Somebody has to protect folks from the traveling hoards of marauders I keep hearing about.
> 
> Give me my 500 points Mish.


500 points to the amazing csi-tech! hehe


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Rome took 50 years to collapse. 

We probably won't know if/when it starts that it has started... it will probably be just another crappy day in a series of crappy days.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think that there will be a giant sign in the sky that announces the SHTF, but rather a slow spiral downwards (allowing Hillary to become prez, might be a good start). I work at a power plant, I'd probably show up for work as long as it seems possible to keep supplying power to the country.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Moonshine Dave for most critical person during SHTF.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Chipper said:


> About 5 years ago for me. Got sick and F'in tired of kissing some #$%$# for a buck. Take your strongest ability and start your own business. You will never regret it.


You don't have to kiss people's butts, however you won't make it into management if you don't. By the way, I am not in management.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since I am past regular retirement age (66) and already drawing Social Security, I am still working full time as a matter of convenience for my wife and I. Meaning drawing one more years pay.
I have already alerted my boss that Dec 30, 2015 will be my last day.
So, if society implodes before then, I can walk away with a clear conscience. And will do so.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

It really depends on what the event/collapse is. I work from home but my wife (who makes the big bucks in our family) works in a downtown high rise. Her ability to get there and be there and return *safely* is the determining factor. I'd have no problem driving her to and from but if things begin to get sketchy along the way, working from home would be the new plan until order is restored. If things get downright unsafe then all bets are off. Again, it really depends on what the event/collapse is.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I guess that is pretty much a universal constant. The people appointed above me are ass kissers and suck ups of the first order.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

as already mentioned I will work as long as money still buys food and the employer can pay me.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ghostman said:


> In a society collapse situation how long do you think it would be before you stopped going to work? Also would you try and notify them of your choice or just stop showing up?


Since I'm in financial services and have my own company, I'd likely stop going to work fairly quickly. There wouldn't be much need for my services.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The office is too far off to worry about showing up if we're in the midst of collapse.
I have the option to work remotely, but that's assuming networks are still active.
I am not opposed to continuing my work, but it will not take precedence over the health and safety of my family.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I guess that is pretty much a universal constant. The people appointed above me are ass kissers and suck ups of the first order.


In the 1970's I was told by the vice president of the company I worked for at the time "you will never be management material, you are not hard enough on the men."
Well, I learned my management technique as a young section leader in a combat zone where everyone had weapons and was half crazy to begin with. I have a different "style". But the job gets done on my watch and no one gets injured.
He was right, I never climbed that ladder to a salaried position with perks, even today I still punch a clock. But that's OK, I never compromised my principles. And I don't worship money, either.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Money is what life has become all about. You can have principals beliefs and morals and still navigate corporate life its just a little more challenging. I could never be a banker. I despise the system. But i have to navigate it to have a job earn my keep provide for my family and live my life the way i want to. Since every life style has a pricetag you need to find a way to pay for that and not forget who you really are. And this dilema is the main reason we see such a high rise in mental illness brought on by healthy people trying to live in a sick system.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If the event is local and not severe yes,I'll go to work. Total SHTF,no way!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Obviously, it depends on safety of my family.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Im in the health care field, nothing too important to most but I keep the ER clean. It depends on the situation. If money is still worth working for, then ill be there. If not, then ill be home. If money is still worth anything, but my family is in danger, ill be with them. If there is a major Pandemic, Hell no! Ill be as far away as possible.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great thoughts on the topic. As an old ex DARE Lady we worried a lot about blood thirsty muslims attacking the schools. Wouldnt take many to hit several simultaneously in various parts of the country which would result most likely all public schools immediately shut down. Which means 90 million students and school employees are going to be staying home. Along with millions of parents who have to stay home from work to take care of the kids. Would bring our economy to a screeching halt. It would surely trigger the SHTF scenario many of us anticipate. Let us get those school teachers armed.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The problem is that it will be so variable that most will never know if the shtf. The government will paint the Rosie picture and shut off the Internet and cell phones. Also unless it is a nuclear blast. Conditions unfold and deteriorate over extended periods of time.

To each his own. If you decide to quickly and it turns out non catastrophic you will be deemed an alarmists nut job and likely loose your job.

On the other hand if you bug out and it continues down hill. There will be none left to judge.

It will be a terribly difficult decision to make.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Again it depends on the scope of the disaster. If it's a regional type thing like a hurricane, hell I just might be the one to show up at your door making that sweet sweet overtime thanks to FEMA. If the disaster is in my area, that's another issue. Natural disaster I'll be on the front lines working. Man-made disaster, again depends on the kind so I may be on the front lines, hopefully protected by the county SWAT team or other similar agency, or it might be one where I stay a bit further behind the lines.

If it's a nation wide thing and the situation is only getting worse, then it's time to hunker down, keep your head down and become the gray man.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

After an economic collapse, where the U.S. dollar is worthless, why the hell would ANYBODY go to their workplace? How are people going to get paid?

Declare DEFCON 5 at home, secure your property, load all of your firearms, stage extra ammo, and hopefully you have some kind of defense plan that you can activate.

Don't trust ANYBODY, unless you know them VERY well. If you don't know the people who have violated your property boundaries, then SHOOT TO KILL. Period.

I would recommend that ALL politicians continue to "go to work". That way the rest of us can find them easier, and properly show our "appreciation" for what they've done to our country.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a cabin in the Mountains. So if SHTF occurs, I'd load up guns, ammo, food and tools and I'd be gone with my family!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The OP has a good question for boiling frogs in the pot with the water getting hotter and hotter. At which point does a societal collpase really present itself. Who bugged out in 08/09? Anyone bail during the Zimmerman verdict? How about Fergusen results? Did people bug out during the depression? How will you know.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At a preppers meeting we had a discussion about trigger points. A certain occurrence that you have decided is a bad thing. When it occurs, it gets your attention. Then couple that with another occurrence, and another and another and pretty soon you say to yourself, "Self, it's time to get out of Dodge."
What these occurrences might be are up to you to decide.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

paraquack said:


> At a preppers meeting we had a discussion about trigger points. A certain occurrence that you have decided is a bad thing. When it occurs, it gets your attention. Then couple that with another occurrence, and another and another and pretty soon you say to yourself, "Self, it's time to get out of Dodge."
> What these occurrences might be are up to you to decide.


*1) Local disaster *- I will be at the hospital working my shifts and caring for patients.
*2) Grid goes down *- If it turns out to be a widespread collapse, the hospitals will shut down in a few days. Depends if I am at work when it happens. If I can finish my shift and get home, that's what I will do. Then I will make sure my family is safely home and reassess. If ham is still up, then maybe we can find out more info. It may be time to head for the cabin in the hills.
*3) Pandemic flu *with high % mortality (bird flu, for example.) When that virus is able to transmit between humans, half the world will be dead in a matter of weeks. I will NOT get locked into a quarantine situation, and I will not bring this home to my family. The only chance of survival for the family is to self quarantine with no outside contact. I will be "retiring" from work very shortly after this thing hits the U.S. The government will absolutely try to minimize the risk to avoid public panic. I keep my ear to the ground for this scenario. It's the one that I fear the most and don't want to get blindsided.
*4) Financial collapse *- I will probably work as long as I can, but when total chaos erupts, I will take care of my family first.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Ripon said:


> The OP has a good question for boiling frogs in the pot with the water getting hotter and hotter. At which point does a societal collpase really present itself. Who bugged out in 08/09? Anyone bail during the Zimmerman verdict? How about Fergusen results? Did people bug out during the depression? How will you know.


The answer to your question is VERY simple.

When you walk into Walmart or your favorite grocery store AND THE SHELVES ARE COMPLETELY EMPTY, then you will know it's time to go home, put on your big boy pants, and PROTECT YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Some of us will have no choice... 
I would never go willingly if TSHTF, however all medical professionals will be required to show up even if they have to be brought in by force. many medical companies, including the one my daughter and I work for, have started enacting several emergency preparedness requirements as per the Federal government guidelines. one of those is to keep tabs on their employees whereabouts. example my phone numbers, physical address, the car I drive and a bunch of other information is updated yearly and I am require to disclose any changes as they occur. 
I also have a company phone that I am required to carry with me 24/7 (outfitted with GPS tracking) and my employee badge not only has my picture, name etc...it also has a new bar code as of about 18 months ago that "will allow us to pass through law enforcement or military barriers as would be necessary in a state of emergency" 

some people think this is a game we play in our spare time. I know for a fact that it is not. our current government is prepared to use us as they see fit and we will have no choice. Think you can run to a BOL and not be found if they want you??? you are very very wrong. If they decide to declare Martial Law you will be expected to fall into line like all the other good little soldiers and do what you are told. Have no illusions about that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> *1) Local disaster *- I will be at the hospital working my shifts and caring for patients.
> *2) Grid goes down *- If it turns out to be a widespread collapse, the hospitals will shut down in a few days. Depends if I am at work when it happens. If I can finish my shift and get home, that's what I will do. Then I will make sure my family is safely home and reassess. If ham is still up, then maybe we can find out more info. It may be time to head for the cabin in the hills.
> *3) Pandemic flu *with high % mortality (bird flu, for example.) When that virus is able to transmit between humans, half the world will be dead in a matter of weeks. I will NOT get locked into a quarantine situation, and I will not bring this home to my family. The only chance of survival for the family is to self quarantine with no outside contact. I will be "retiring" from work very shortly after this thing hits the U.S. The government will absolutely try to minimize the risk to avoid public panic. I keep my ear to the ground for this scenario. It's the one that I fear the most and don't want to get blindsided.
> *4) Financial collapse *- I will probably work as long as I can, but when total chaos erupts, I will take care of my family first.


I too worry about Pandemics. I think that is one of the more likely scenarios we will have to deal with, along with Terrorist EMP or limited nuclear strike and then economic collapse. You working in a Hospital and keeping your ear to the ground, you be sure to get on this forum and give your buddies here a heads up if you hear anything, won't you RN?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Depends on whats happening but I would keep working as long as I thought money is worth something and I was getting paid. When the shit flies my wife and family come first and I will be with her and family whether bugging out or hunkering down.


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Ripon said:


> The OP has a good question for boiling frogs in the pot with the water getting hotter and hotter. At which point does a societal collpase really present itself. Who bugged out in 08/09? Anyone bail during the Zimmerman verdict? How about Fergusen results? Did people bug out during the depression? How will you know.


I can tell you. If the people who pulled the crap that they did in Ferguson came to my area, they' wouldn't have pulled the crap they did without severe repercussions. That was an attempt by obama and his justice department to start a race war IMO.

I bear no man of any color any ill will, but if you act like animals and threaten my family and way of life, I will react with *extreme prejudice* and I don't mean that in a racial way! (Think Apocalypse Now)

They acted like animals & criminals and had a free range to do it supported by the two halfwits mentioned above and should have been treated as such.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Some of us will have no choice...
> I would never go willingly if TSHTF, however all medical professionals will be required to show up even if they have to be brought in by force. many medical companies, including the one my daughter and I work for, have started enacting several emergency preparedness requirements as per the Federal government guidelines. one of those is to keep tabs on their employees whereabouts. example my phone numbers, physical address, the car I drive and a bunch of other information is updated yearly and I am require to disclose any changes as they occur.
> I also have a company phone that I am required to carry with me 24/7 (outfitted with GPS tracking) and my employee badge not only has my picture, name etc...it also has a new bar code as of about 18 months ago that "will allow us to pass through law enforcement or military barriers as would be necessary in a state of emergency"
> 
> some people think this is a game we play in our spare time. I know for a fact that it is not. our current government is prepared to use us as they see fit and we will have no choice. Think you can run to a BOL and not be found if they want you??? you are very very wrong. If they decide to declare Martial Law you will be expected to fall into line like all the other good little soldiers and do what you are told. Have no illusions about that.


Non compliant.


----------

